# Vomiting during labor



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

During dd's delivery, I vomited every few minutes (at least every 20 minutes if not more often) for 16 hours, until the moment she was born. Ugh. I drank fluids but they came right back up.

I'm just curious - I can tell this is unusual, but has anyone else experienced heavy vomiting with more than one delivery?

And what can be done? I realize now that I should have had more fluids, possibly an IV - we're hiring a doula this time to help cover those bases a little more thoroughly. But can I get anti-nausea medication? Anything else that would help?

Dd was posterior, and the labor was 25 hours total, and the tub was the only thing that helped - when I had to get out, the pain was really, really intense and I chose to have an epidural. Not what I want this time around, if possible.

Really I just want to hear that this was a total anomaly! But suggestions for treating nausea during labor would be much appreciated.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

i vomited too, but not heavily. sounds tough!
you could maybe try something homeopathic, like nux vomica... relaxation and keep from getting too excited and overstimulated by sounds , light, and nurses running in and out the room.

hope, next time goes better for you...


----------



## JodynJupiter (Dec 14, 2003)

I vomited during 1st baby labor, even ice chips. Second baby was not an issue, but I didn't drink much. I did have iv fluids during the first labor btw. I ended up overloaded w/ fluid...far more edema post birth than at any point during entire pregnancy...pitting edema.


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

I vomitted twice with Lars and once with Dane.

My best friend vomitted with every contraction with her first baby, but not even once with her second.

Not sure what they can give you... I know some people take Zofran earlier in pregnancy for hyperemesis... maybe it is still safe at the end of pregnancy?!


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

I vomited as well, but not every few minutes. MAybe more like every half hour.

My DH, who was not in labor but was very very nervous, also vomited...about every 15 mins for a while!


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

i threw up with every contraction i had when i wasn't in the shower, for 17 hours. after that i was dehydrated and weak and i consented to the IV, and then the epidural.
i should have gotten the IV earlier and spared myself the hell of getting dehydrated. or else i should have bought my own damn birth tub and stayed home.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I was with a friend who did this at her labor. We started giving her very small sips of water instead of huge gulps and it helped a lot. Also spoonfuls of honey when she felt weak.

I vomited after the birth but not sure if it was because of labor or epidural effects or both.

Darshani


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I would try homeopathics, such as

Ipecacuanha:
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/produ...id=IPEC&search[type]=pname&search[query]=ipechac

or nox vomica:
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/produ...id=NUXV&search[type]=pname&search[query]=nux+vomica

Also here are some homeopathic formulas for nausea and vomiting:
http://www.1-800homeopathy.com/produ...?page=1&search[type]=ailment&search[query]=vomiting

Other than that, I'd try small sips of warm water (cold may make the stomach contract) or an herbal tea, such as chamomile, which would be very calming to the stomach, or even peppermint.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

Penelope- it is not too uncommon and not unusual! Vomiting helps your labor, and while somedont vomit at all many vomit at least once and plenty,if left to their own devices ( home birth or no meds) vomit the whole darn time.

I threw up from the very first contraction to the very last. At first it was harder, then it became so normal that i didnt notice it, and it was just small amounts of water i was swallowing one moment and losing another. I had a fairly short first labor of 9 hours or so, 7 of which we spent in the darkness of my home. My husband and doula were there with *aromatherapy sprays*,which i recommend highly, we used lavender.

We had a little trash can. At the hospital i was given an IV without being asked, but it was just as well as i was getting antibiotics for GBS (i am not doing that again). The IV did not stop my vomiting, and it served really only to over hydrate me so that i was swollen and cold. IVs arent really a great idea in labor. If you are throwing up, swallow water every moment you can, some gets absorbed. Of course there is a place for IVs, i cant remember where i read a lot of good info about them but it might have been *A Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth.*

We are having this babe at home, where i will be most comfy vomiting or not. I was not self concious at home, it was only when i got to the hospital that i felt "bad" for vomiting and making so much noise. Ill be prepared again with aromatherapy, some homeopathics, and a bucket! perhapsi wont throw up, perhaps i will. it all depends on how this baby wants me to bring her into the world!

and just as a note about antinausea meds- i have no idea what they might give a woman in labor, but i do know what they give pregnant women with hyperemesis. I was given IV phenargen, compazine (sp?) and tigan. all three of these awful drugs were not what i would want in labor, so you may want to ask ahead of time what they might give you.

Phenargen made my vision so blurred i couldnt take care of my son. I felt like vomiting but couldnt. I was incredibly exhausted-feeling but twitchy and unable to relax. I stopped taking hyperemesis meds because i felt better throwing up all day!

good luck & happy birthing!

Tabitha


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

I was very nauseated throughout labor, but never vomited; lots of diarhea though. I was able to keep down fluids, thank God. I think next time, wheter at home or in hospital, I will have some homeopathics on hand. While I was studying and preparing for my birth, i was told over and over that they would try to force me to take a nasty anti-nause medication. I'm surprised not to hear about that from anyone here. It was never offered to me.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

I vomitted a lot during my first labor. It was awful. I'm convinced it was from the epidural. I react to anithesia like that, so I guess it makes sense the epi would make me vomit, too.

Second labor was a breeze-no vomitting, no nausea at all (also no epi). Every pregnancy/birth is different.

Maybe try sucking on hard peppermint candies?


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

It definately sounds like you have hyperemesis during labor, and it is usually a first time mother thing, although I think that you should talk with your midwife about it and see if taking a anti-nausea med might help. Good luck!


----------



## Friendlymama (Nov 13, 2002)

You could try accupressure. My doula did this with me during labor - she applied pressure to my ear (tho' I can't remember where on the ear exactly) and that seemed to help. I never did vomit.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I can't give you any advise, but I can tell you that I vomited durring both of my labors. VERY heavy with #1 and only a few times with #2.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I vomited early in labor at home with babies 1,2,3, and I also had diahrriah.

My digestive tract was completely empty!

It was surprising since I never had had morning sickness throughout any of my four pregnancies.

With baby number 4, I vomited for five hours, with each contraction, pooped and peed also. Thank G-d I had him at home and not in the hospital where they would have put me in bed. At least I could manuver myself around my own bathroom.


----------



## IvoryQueen (Sep 13, 2006)

Yep, same thing happened to me.. with both my babies.

Peppermint helped me a lot! My midwife (hospital birth, natural) had the nurse assistant get peppermint soaked rags for the bathroom because it stunk to high heaven!!







But by the end of labor I was practially huffing the stuff because it made me feel so much better. MW also had a super-cold wet washcloth on the skin of my neck, face, head, back, chest, LOL everywhere I could think!! Ice water between contractions (and puking uke) was the only thing I wanted.

Good to know I am not the only one!!










Jaime


----------



## bestjobever (Jun 7, 2007)

My labor was 36 hours total, so we sent my doula home for some of it in the beginning. For a couple of hours when things got heavy again before she arrived for the second time (we stayed at home until 7 or 8 cm, then went to hospital), I was vomiting every thirty minutes. My poor husband was trying to relax me, but not very good at it.... when the doula arrived and began her "magic" the vomiting stopped except for during transition. I guess my point is, she was able to help me relax and focus and thereby cease the vomiting. I HIGHLY recommend a doula if you want to stay away from meds and interventions. We have since moved and are able to use a birth center this time! Good luck to you!


----------



## Hokulele (Mar 2, 2005)

Ugh! That was one thing I was not prepared for in pregnancy. And I am NOT someone who vomits in real life. I could have vomited every single contraction - it was that bad and felt completely out of my control. The midwife kept telling me it was a good sign because as my body vomited it was also pushing the baby the other way.

DH found a miracle cure, though. It may sound too good to be true, and probably is. He had a couple lemons with him in his bag of tricks. He sliced the lemon and every contraction (I mean every single one for 20 hours) he held it to my nose and it REALLY made a difference. I just focussed on inhaling the fresh lemon scent and it actually lessoned the vomit reflex.

It got to be that I couldn't/didn't want to contract without it. Every contraction I'd scream "LEMON LEMON..." Kind of makes me giggle to imagine it now.

Anyway, I don't know if it will help me again this time around. But you can bet as we get closer to my due date I'm going to be stocking up on lemons!!


----------



## lorelei (Dec 31, 2004)

With dd1, I didn't vomit until AFTER I had given birth. After 18+ hours of labor, with no food I went a bit crazy and downed like a gallon of water, a blueberry muffin, and a pint of milk. Suffice it to say that was not a good idea. It came back about 5 minutes later when the afterbirth was ready to come.

With dd2 I threw up once during transition, right before I felt like pushing. It was like whoom! I think Linda Blair would have had a run for her money. lol


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

Does anyone know..... if you have hyperemesis during pregnancy, are you more likely to have this vomiting issue during labor?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I never had morning sickness, but I threw up before and during labor.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I vomited like crazy during labor, I also threw up anti-nausea medication.









I will let you know about my second.

My older sister and mom also threw up during labor.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I vomited a lot during both my labours.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Belia* 
Does anyone know..... if you have hyperemesis during pregnancy, are you more likely to have this vomiting issue during labor?

i had hyperemesis with my first pregnancy and didn't experience any nausea and vomiting while in labor.


----------



## so_blessed (Dec 24, 2007)

I vomited with one pregnancy only....naturally anyway, two others no vomiting at all, one I vomited after drinking castor oil (but it worked!)


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
i had hyperemesis with my first pregnancy and didn't experience any nausea and vomiting while in labor.

I had hyperemesis with my pgs and threw up lots.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Wish I could help, the only time Ive seen someone do that, we fixed it by having her sit up (she was lying down in a hospital bed). For some reason, that stopped all the vomiting and nausea. I have no clue what I'd do if moving and changing positions didnt help! I would agree with having IV fluids though. Hopefully it was just something about the baby's position that caused it. Hugs and good luck!!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I too, am plotting ways Not to throw up the whole labor with this DC. Sigh...

I ended up badly dehydrated and hemmorhaged. My utie just quit after DS was out. He would not nurse, either. My labor was 17 hrs, and perfect otherwise, no epi, no other interventions.

I actually had a dream about my labor with this one, and it was peaceful, and joyous! I can't wait!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I vomited during labour if I tried to eat or drink anything. I always thought how terrible it was that hospitals often denied food and water to labouring women, then when my time came I couldn't handle it anyway, lol!


----------



## ~NewMa~ (Nov 20, 2007)

First timer here so I haven't had the experience yet, but I'm trying to get ready for it.
I'm a puker so I won't be surprised if I'm barfing the whole time.
Just seems to be my response to pain








I have heard that peppermint oil and lemon scent works well although, if you're planning to use homeos, peppermint oil antedotes them.
I also heard ginger works really well. One mama suggested ginger altoids.
I made juice cubes too (instead of popsicles) so I can munch on something cold and sugary... if I can tolerate it.
Other than that I don't know what to do.
My midwife just told me to try to remember that puking during labor helps things along because not only are you opening up as you vomit, you're helping the contractions.
Yeah, I'll try to remember that...


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Zofran would be perfectly fine to use in labor.







they can give it IV and it works more effectively that way too. I'm still on it now (32 weeks) and expect to be on it through delivery.

Belia, I don't think so, it just depends on the individual.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't throw up my whole pregnancy but once in labor I puked and puked and puked and puked and they didn't want me to have anything to drink (but I smuggled in Gatorade anyway, which didn't help because I, y/k, puked







) and finally they gave me an IV of something and all puking stopped immediately. It was SUCH a relief!!! Unfortunately, I don't remember what it was, but I told the nurse before getting it that I was prone to panic/anxiety and was med-phobic and she said, "oh, I'm glad you told me, I'll give you xyz instead of abc" so maybe that's something worth mentioning if you go the med route, because whatever I got gave me no side effects or spaciness or whatever.


----------



## hae703 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm going to be asking my doctor if I can take Zofran before delivery/epidural because I tend to react with violent vomiting with just about any anesthesia. I have been on it for excessive vomitting already and doesn't have much of any side effects.


----------



## S.Raine-Drop (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh my God, it's my worst nightmare come true! I have a severe throwingup phobia....... I was thankful to not have morning sickness.. But now here's my question, for you guys who experienced this during labor, did you also have bad morning sickness in the beginning? I'm wondering if it has a lot to do with the person's stomach or if it's something completely different..


----------



## thehappyhippo (Jan 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBlanketGawki* 
Oh my God, it's my worst nightmare come true! I have a severe throwingup phobia....... I was thankful to not have morning sickness.. But now here's my question, for you guys who experienced this during labor, did you also have bad morning sickness in the beginning? I'm wondering if it has a lot to do with the person's stomach or if it's something completely different..

For me, it was something different. I didn't have any M/S with my dd and threw up constantly for my very, very long labor. And this was all at a birth center so it wasn't in relation to medication. We did wind up being transferred to a hospital though. I think mine was a pain reaction since it only happened during contractions and a couple times if I focused really, really, really hard I didn't throw up.

I am doing a lot of things different this time. I am doing a homebirth and will be doing hypnobirthing and trying to take away the focus on pain and have a pain free birth. I will also have lemons and peppermint there like others suggested and I may have some dried Kelp which really helped one of my friends. My first labor was 56 hours so at this point a 24 hour labor sounds like pure bliss.


----------



## S.Raine-Drop (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh GOSH.. that sounds awful.. Best of luck with your homebirth, that is what I want as well







As far as your sickness goes, they never really concluded what triggered it? I have never understood how/why pain causes that reaction in some people..


----------

